# New Arrival Bravingtons Wetrista Early 1950's



## rolexgirl

This lovely vintage Bravingtons Wetrista arrived yesterday, 9K gold case, nice clean dial and with a little help from my OIL who took off the back identified what he says is a very nice ETA calibre 1256 from the early 1950's. Also came with its original Brevingtons' Jewellers case  I am really enjoying this new interest and really like the look of the vintage watches out there.


----------



## mel

That's a rather nice classic looker :yes:

Some of to-day's makers should look at how easy these older watches are to read and then they should learn! INDEED! :notworthy:

(Love the delicate follically challenged arm BTW :lol: :rofl: )


----------



## sam.

Very nice indeed Rolexgirl,the 50's was in my opinion a wonderful decade for watches,so many classic elegant designs,that are still ticking away today!

Congrats!

Sam


----------



## sparrow

lovely vintage piece :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient

Very nice I like that a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> That's a rather nice classic looker :yes:
> 
> Some of to-day's makers should look at how easy these older watches are to read and then they should learn! INDEED! :notworthy:


What the Sequin Avenger said :yes:



mel said:


> (Love the delicate follically challenged arm BTW :lol: :rofl: )


Mel you old smoothie, obviously Mrs.Mel doesn`t keep too close an eye your Forum activities :lol:


----------



## JoT

Very nice, I wish I could wear smaller sized vintage pieces. they just look odd on me


----------



## PaulT

Beautiful watch for a beautiful arm  Haven't seen you post for a while and thought we'd scared you off!


----------



## rolexgirl

Aww, thank you Paul. 

Thanks everyone, The Bravingtons is beautiful and in good nick.


----------



## Roamer Man

The only Bravington I have is this ladies movement. I've heard they supplied the military, so maybe this one was for a WAAF..?


----------



## mib

nice and good looking watch


----------

